# Anyone else put toilet paper in the bowl of a toilet before taking a dump?



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

In public restrooms, yes.


----------



## Ming (Apr 7, 2010)

This is so similar to INTPCentral. *Shivers*


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

Did you ever hear of this thing called deforestation? What a waste of paper, it's not like your gonna eat off your butt anyway!


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

SlowPoke68 said:


> You people who feel a need to do this must be taking mega craps or something. What are you eating, for God's sake?


Yes, I would have to agree. At your healthiest, you should have what my anthropology teacher termed "floaters". If you are not regularly having floaters and instead having huge dumps, there is something wrong with your diet. I would say too much protein and not enough fiber. Up the water intake as well.

Btw, the visual imagery in this thread has me dry heaving a little. I now feel like I know you all more intimately than I ever wanted. Thanks.


----------



## energeticelephant (Apr 26, 2010)

Hehe...poop. ^_^

Nah, I don't. I have nothing to hide with pooping! And besides, if you go 2 times a day like I do, you can't be too choosy about where you do it. Public toilets seem nasty, but crapping your pants is nastier!

And you don't have to scrub your toilet as much or spend that money on the toilet paper! It's a win/win situation.

You guys...prepping the toilet to prevent plopping sounds. :dry:

:wink:


----------



## Voici Claire (Aug 10, 2010)

i don't poop.


i'm a woman.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

*Yes, I have. The reason is to avoid the noise. I'm very private. But it can cause problems, so don't do it!*


----------



## acey86 (Nov 24, 2010)

Theaetetus said:


> Note that all but one person who has replied to this thread is an NT.


HAHA! ISFJ reporting for duty...
no not that duty...get your mind out of the gutter...
depends on the preparedness and how your 'guts' are feeling...
if it feels like itll be splashy, yes i 'prepare' the bowl...
otherwise no...
i voted yes though, cos i do practice this...


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Voici Claire said:


> i don't poop.
> 
> 
> i'm a woman.


So by what means do you cleanse your body of excretion?


----------



## Voici Claire (Aug 10, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> So by what means do you cleanse your body of excretion?


what a rude thing to ask a woman! :O


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Voici Claire said:


> what a rude thing to ask a woman! :O


Why is it such a rude thing to ask a woman but not a man?


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

If you Americans could tolerate shitting in a hole on the concrete floor, this wouldn't be an issue. At least in Japan, the meek toilets mist your ass with clean (I think) water. Or just don't clean your toilet seat...ever. and let mold grow. The resulting penicillin will antibacterialize your ass.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I've never taken a dump so heavy or a piss so hard that splashback would be an issue. I do tend to close the lid before flushing, though, because that sometimes splashes.


----------



## HoneyTrap (Nov 11, 2010)

HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHA
Yes, I do. Not all the time, but whenever I get a feeling that I will be splashed a lot, I do.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Uh, no, I never thought of that. :crazy:


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

So... who's making the "Do you wipe the seat," and "Do you hover over the toilet"-thread?


----------



## zyzzyva (Nov 19, 2010)

Cant say the thought has even crossed my mind. It never will either, can't afford to waste that much tissue for such a small issue!


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

+1
Was just thinking that. I don't like to waste resources.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm sorry but I don't have a square to spare. There's no way I can spare a square.


----------



## z5500x4 (Dec 7, 2010)

Instead of doing that, I always flush right before I crap, so the water level is low enough that it doesn't splash on me lol


----------

